# Anyone looking for a homestead property in Eustace, TX?



## gingerkmcmillan (6 mo ago)

I have a 70+acre property listed in Eustace that has multiple stocked ponds, 2 water wells, fruit trees, chicken coop, hay barn and shop with electricity with a main home and bunk house.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Without pictures and a price, your post isn't likely to generate real interest.


----------



## gingerkmcmillan (6 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Without pictures and a price, your post isn't likely to generate real interest.


 Thank you, I'll post the details. I wanted to make sure that was ok.


----------



## gingerkmcmillan (6 mo ago)

1906 Vz County Road 2901


3 beds, 2.0 baths listing in Eustace, TX for $970,000



imprv.co


----------



## Backroad Acres (5 mo ago)

Nice place you have there!


----------



## gingerkmcmillan (6 mo ago)

Backroad Acres said:


> Nice place you have there!


Thank you!


----------



## Griz375 (Feb 27, 2021)

gingerkmcmillan said:


> I have a 70+acre property listed in Eustace that has multiple stocked ponds, 2 water wells, fruit trees, chicken coop, hay barn and shop with electricity with a main home and bunk house.


Nice digs Ms Ginger

Probably a little more upscale than a "Homestead" as I understand the term but worth a look. IIRC Eustace is sort of DFW-area right?


----------

